# Autoroute 2010 GPS



## oldpolicehouse (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello
Thinking of buying Autoroute 2010 with the GPS dongle for use with my netbook (Samsung N210)
Anyone had any experience with this programme.

Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jan 23, 2011)

No experience of 2010 Autoroute but I did use 2006 with a GPS dongle. The weather was really thick fog and I was up in the wilds of Norfolk - real Tiger country. It worked perfectly.
The only thing that was difficult was having the laptop open and having to glance down at it every so often.


----------



## activecampers (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes.
Also - look on my site - I have loads of GPS databases (LPG & Aires etc in Europe).
Autoroute 2010 will work fine on a netbook - we have it on a Samsung NC10.

The GPS is fine - but IMO a real "tomtom" is better.  That said, Autoroute will work, and we use it extensively for pre-planning and recording rather than navigation.

I've got links for Autoroute on my site - and the official GPS version is more pricey.  If you aren;'t sure about GPS get the non GPS one, and also if you are a bit techie and like playing, then its cheaper to buy autoroute and an eBay bluetooth GPS (assuming your netbook has bluetooth) - or buy a USB bluetooth dongle.

Of for an easy life - buy the one with GPS 

Our GPS database links (in Autoroute format:  GPS POIs Hosted by us )


----------



## Nosha (Jan 23, 2011)

I've used Autoroute in its many forms for years on an IBM notepad with a Garmin USB 'mouse' that work perfectly!!!

My only concern is would a dongle pick up a signal in the middle of the cab compared with my mouse on the dashboard pressed against the windscreen???

I'm sure if you ask around you could borrow a backup/copy of A/R and buy a dongle/mouse for a lot less than the retail package.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 23, 2011)

As I recall the older versions had a very slow refresh rate ie the only update your position every 10 - 15 secs.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mastodon said:


> As I recall the older versions had a very slow refresh rate ie the only update your position every 10 - 15 secs.



I don't remember it being quite that bad 

===

I got my GPS mouse type thingy off eBay for about £20. IIRC, it has to be an NMEA compliant GPS


----------



## AndyC (Jan 25, 2011)

Mastodon said:


> As I recall the older versions had a very slow refresh rate ie the only update your position every 10 - 15 secs.


 Yes, however there was a hack which enabled you to set your own refresh period.

AndyC


----------



## Nosha (Jan 26, 2011)

Before AR 2007 it didn't have GPS capability! I was given a 'back up' copy of a friends 2010 but have never bothered to install it, are there any improvements since 2007??

I'm sure there's not many road improvements/new roads/changes in just 3yrs... or are there??


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 26, 2011)

Nosha said:


> Before AR 2007 it didn't have GPS capability! I was given a 'back up' copy of a friends 2010 but have never bothered to install it, are there any improvements since 2007??
> 
> I'm sure there's not many road improvements/new roads/changes in just 3yrs... or are there??


 
I think you'll find there has been GPS support for a long time in Autoroute, and I'm sure before 2007 ... The connection to the GPS device had to be made through an RS232 (serial) connection. Such connections are not found on most modern PCs/laptops.

There are probably more updates to roads than you realise - that said I have a TomTom Go 910 which is now quite elderly, and I've never updated the maps.

The only occasions I can think of where it's become confused is when driving along a non-existent (to the TomTom) bypass ...

Regards

Chris


----------



## Bigmerc (Jan 27, 2011)

I have used this in a truck with a GPS dongle worked well as i had all the low bridges on it as well. the only problem is having on the dash in a truck i got pulled by the plod they thought i was watching a DVD as a netbook is about the same size. so i bought a proper sat nav a Pronav PNN300 it alot faster and i can program the size of the truck into it so avoids bridges and weight limited roads etc


----------



## Nosha (Jan 27, 2011)

To answer a few bits raised!

My Garmin is an RS232 unit, but I bought a USB to RS adapter and it now works on a USB only laptop. I think pre AR 2007 there's no speach directions?? I have also been directed to "Turn left" as it thought I was in the middle of a field rather than on the diverted A1 up near Stalybridge.

VOSA will also 'pull' any vehicle wil a laptop on the dash and issue a prohibition for obstructed vision.


----------



## Journeyman (Jan 30, 2011)

*Autoroute Voice commands*

I have Autoroute 2010 installed on an In-car PC running windows XP. The mapping is fine but the voice engine is terrible. I have switched to Garmin PC mobile. The user interface and voice commands with this programme are far superior. Would certainly recommend this over Autoroute.
With Garmin PC mobile and Memory Map what else do you need?

Keep it wild, Keep it free.

http://


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Feb 14, 2011)

*Autoroute /Garmin PC Mobile*



Journeyman said:


> I have Autoroute 2010 installed on an In-car PC running windows XP. The mapping is fine but the voice engine is terrible. I have switched to Garmin PC mobile. The user interface and voice commands with this programme are far superior. Would certainly recommend this over Autoroute.
> With Garmin PC mobile and Memory Map what else do you need?
> 
> Keep it wild, Keep it free.
> ...


 
Hello
That looks an interesting setup you have. Is that a touchscreen monitor via a USB lead from your PC.
Also what's your opinion  of the mapping Autoroute versus Garmin PC Mobile for the areas such as Greece /Turkey/Bulgaria

Thanks for your input.

Blue Skies


----------



## Journeyman (Feb 15, 2011)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Hello
> That looks an interesting setup you have. Is that a touchscreen monitor via a USB lead from your PC.
> Also what's your opinion  of the mapping Autoroute versus Garmin PC Mobile for the areas such as Greece /Turkey/Bulgaria
> 
> ...


 
Yes it is a 10 inch touch screen, but I prefer not to touch it if possible. Instead I use a neat little item called a Rii Mini keyboard and touch pad which is wireless and about the size of a smart phone. The connection from the screen to the PC is with the leads supplied which consists of about six leads in one loom including a USB connection.
I have not had any experience in using mapping progammes for Greece and beyond.
I have been doing quite a few road tests on the Garmin software and I dont think I will ever go back to using Autoroute, its way to complicated in comparison and slower.
Hope thats of some help....
Journeyman


----------



## Lorry Ball (Mar 5, 2011)

*autoroute 2010 gps & windows 7*

I was using Autoroute 2010 with windows 7  with a usb gps dongle on a 4ft cable and it was working fine until 3-6 month ago, when I think windows 7 upgraded, now AR cant find the registry settings, I've un-installed and reinstalled 5-6 times but still wont run, 
Apparently a few people have this problem

Still works fine on girl friends net book with XP installed, Any Body got any ideas (It wont run as administrator)

ps I've also downloaded Wild camp site POI for Autoroute to her net book, seems to work v-well 

Lorry


----------

